# This is funny Sh**! My sons Christmas program.



## kathyt (Dec 22, 2012)

Okay, let me start by saying that I do not condone the behavior of my son on this occasion!  This was his Christmas program last week. He just turned 4. I sure hope Santa doesn't see this video because some of Coopers presents would probably be heading back to the North Pole. I don't think Santa allows pushing girls and picking our boogers during our Christmas program. I, on the other hand, think I almost peed my pants during this fiasco from laughing so hard! My son is the tallest one in the bright yellow shirt. Watch till the very end. Enjoy.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 22, 2012)

It used to be parents would embarass their children with nude photos of them is a baby. My how technology has changed this.


----------



## EIngerson (Dec 22, 2012)

I guess we know what's going to keep him in line when he starts dating. lol. Thanks for sharing. Cute kid.


----------



## Mr_Mac (Dec 22, 2012)

Ain't kids great at that age?!?


----------



## sm4him (Dec 22, 2012)

Well, I gotta admit, I was a little distracted at first by the kid at the right with his hands over his ears through the entire first bit. :lmao:

In your son's defense:
--What little boy has NOT picked his nose and then stuck his finger in his mouth during a play, music program, etc? Once they start thinking about that booger up their nose, it's just gotta be done. 
--That little girl he pushed?? She deserved it. He was TRYING to be helpful and pull her back to the task at hand. All he got for his efforts was a shove, so he shoved back. That was a "no, YOU listen" shove. :lmao:

When mine were little, these programs always made me cringe a little, wondering what they would do. Fortunately, someone else's kid usually did the really memorable stuff. Although my youngest did once sit at the edge of the stairs during the children's story and play in the offering money plate (which already had money in it) the entire time. What made it especially bad was that *I* was the church financial secretary at the time.


----------



## paigew (Dec 22, 2012)

Lol cute. what was on that table anyway.


----------



## kathyt (Dec 22, 2012)

paigew said:


> Lol cute. what was on that table anyway.



They were fighting over *BABY JESUS*!!!! :lmao:  The fight continued on, but I stopped rolling to break it up. The whole crowd was laughing.


----------



## Mr_Mac (Dec 22, 2012)

sm4him said:


> --What little boy has NOT picked his nose and then stuck his finger in his mouth...



What's the difference between broccoli and boogers?

Little kids won't eat broccoli.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 22, 2012)

kathythorson said:


> They were fighting over *BABY JESUS*!!!! :lmao:  The fight continued on, but I stopped rolling to break it up. The whole crowd was laughing.



OK, time to contact the other parents for the video of YOU.......


----------



## ronlane (Dec 22, 2012)

LOL, Kathy, we can relate to our 3 year old picked his nose during his program too. Although, he didn't sing at all. Great video.


----------



## kathyt (Dec 22, 2012)

ronlane said:


> LOL, Kathy, we can relate to our 3 year old picked his nose during his program too. Although, he didn't sing at all. Great video.



On the second part of the video I shot he went up to the microphone, thank god it wasn't turned on, and tried to sing into it. He is a ham. You should see him dance. He has got some moves!


----------



## kathyt (Dec 22, 2012)

480sparky said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > They were fighting over *BABY JESUS*!!!! :lmao:  The fight continued on, but I stopped rolling to break it up. The whole crowd was laughing.
> ...



I did just buy Just Dance 4 for the Wii. I can really rock it out. (not really, I suck at dancing, it is really fun though)


----------



## Tony S (Dec 22, 2012)

Looked like a sneeze gone bad... poor guy.  Now mom will break this video out 25 years from now on his 30th birthday.


----------



## pic_chick (Dec 22, 2012)

thanks for posting I got a good giggle out of it wish you had a tripod and left it rolling so we could see your ref. skills in action


----------



## kathyt (Dec 22, 2012)

pic_chick said:


> thanks for posting I got a good giggle out of it wish you had a tripod and left it rolling so we could see your ref. skills in action



Yes, I know. Me too.  This is priceless.


----------



## panzerman1984 (Dec 24, 2012)

haha!! Awesome. Coopers the man!  You can tell he is gonna be an alpha male


----------



## snowbear (Dec 24, 2012)

Tony S said:


> Looked like a sneeze gone bad... poor guy.  Now mom will break this video out 25 years from now on his 30th birthday.


Something to show everyone at the wedding rehearsal dinner.


----------



## djake (Dec 24, 2012)

I love it!  My mom was a music teacher in the South burbs of Chicago for 25 years, and she always put on awesome Christmas programs with all of her kids (k-5) which I went to watch many years, and my favorite part BY FAR was watching the kids...well...be kids!  So many parents would freak out and get embarrassed that their 7 year old wasn't behaving like an adult in church.  Totally awesome that you have a sense of humor about it!


----------

